# Bigger, Stronger, Faster - Strongman Comp in Sussex!



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

A COMPETITION FOR BOTH MEN AND WOMEN TO COMPETE IN A CONTEST OF STRENGTH

The Training Lab and Bulldogs gym (East Grinstead) bring you a day of intense competition hosted at East Grinstead Rugby Club on July 29th. A contest of strength, stamina, grit and determination. The day will be action packed and enjoyable for both the competitors and their family and friends.

Log Clean and Press 75s

Females 35kg

Under 75kg - 60kg

Under 90kg - 70kg

Over 90kg - 80kg

Farmers Walk for distance (with a turn)

Females 40kg each hand

Under 75kg - 60kg

Under 90kg - 70kg

Over 90kg - 80kg

Deadlift- for max reps

Females 80kg Trap Bar

Under 75kg - VW Polo

Under 90kg - VW Polo + 80kg

Over 90kg - 80kg + 120kg

Truck Pull 30 metres for time

Females - Nissan Navara

Under 75kg - Truck

Under 90kg - Truck

Over 90kg - Truck

Surprise Event...You will love it 

Undiscloed Medley Event - This will test who is the fastest and strongest....

Team Event-

4 people- no limit on weight size or gender- 4 of your best BEASTS!!

Log Clean and Press 70kg - 30s for each team member to get maximum reps, then a final 60s where anyone can lift.

Farmers Walk 70kg in each hand - same as above for distance.

Deadlift VW Polo + 80kg - 30s per member then 60s at end.

Truck Pull - To be assessed (will release details shortly)

Medley and Individual Event will be briefed on the day.

So, there you have it....Switch into BEAST MODE....

Just seen this on a poster at my gym. I think we're putting a team in 

Not seen any strongman comps locally so should be good!

http://bigger-stronger-faster-sussex-strongman.eventbrite.com/

https://www.facebook.com/events/315193775223372/

Qx


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like good fun and the weights are almost girly enough for me to have a crack 

I'd go in for the team event if any other UKM'ers were interested?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> Looks like good fun and the weights are almost girly enough for me to have a crack
> 
> I'd go in for the team event if any other UKM'ers were interested?


Awesome idea. Team UKM!! lol x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Would do it, but it would be a bit of a **** take with those weights. Looks like a great day for someone looking to get into Strongman though.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Would do it, but it would be a bit of a **** take with those weights. Looks like a great day for someone looking to get into Strongman though.


I know it's probably pretty rubbish to u Griff - but i'm just pleased that they are attempting to hold a comp locally and i hope it's really successful. Maybe the weights are low to draw lots of people in and as u say, good for beginner strongmen x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Queenie Wardy flubs ginger bollocks .

Ukm team


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> Queenie Wardy flubs ginger bollocks .
> 
> Ukm team


defo think flubs should do this x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Queenie Wardy flubs ginger bollocks .
> 
> Ukm team


Can I swap ginger bollocks for you? 

This is all assuming I can get 70kg overhead as I've never tried, but I wouldn't be entering if I couldn't get it overhead atleast once lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Can I swap ginger bollocks for you?
> 
> This is all assuming I can get 70kg overhead as I've never tried, but I wouldn't be entering if I couldn't get it overhead atleast once lol


Idk mate ill have a think , Ill come support though .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I know it's probably pretty rubbish to u Griff - but i'm just pleased that they are attempting to hold a comp locally and i hope it's really successful. Maybe the weights are low to draw lots of people in and as u say, good for beginner strongmen x


I'm all for the begginer shows to get more people involved, more experienced fellas generally end up travelling anyway so its not a problem.

I'll try to get down and watch.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

if its not on there already stick it under events on the strongman competitions in uk page http://www.facebook.com/groups/373259392732112/?ref=ts page


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

NSGym said:


> if its not on there already stick it under events on the strongman competitions in uk page http://www.facebook.com/groups/373259392732112/?ref=ts page


Just awaiting approval to join x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bump for team ukm!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd love it if this was closer! I've thought about arranging something similar at work if the bosses didn't all ****ing hate me lol!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mikemull said:


> I'd love it if this was closer! I've thought about arranging something similar at work if the bosses didn't all ****ing hate me lol!


Well you'll have to make them like u!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u competing queenie?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I'd love it if this was closer! I've thought about arranging something similar at work if the bosses didn't all ****ing hate me lol!


I may think about promoting something like this - I have some baby strongman kit for people too inc an 80 & 105 stone.

It may be fun to do say six events, four of them being indavidual events and then two team events.

Something along the lines of:

Deadlift Event

Overhead Event

Pulling Event

Stones

Team events could be

Loading Relay with objects suited (i.e if a lass in the team her object isn't a weighted washing machine)

Tug-o-war - needed more in team strongman if you ask me, old school event.

I'll keep my eye out as it may be fun at some sort of summer fate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I may think about promoting something like this - I have some baby strongman kit for people too inc an 80 & 105 stone.
> 
> It may be fun to do say six events, four of them being indavidual events and then two team events.
> 
> ...


is this because they will stop and put a hot wash on half way through??


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> is this because they will stop and put a hot wash on half way through??


Obviously!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> u competing queenie?


No but I will go to support my gym boys... And the ukm boys/girls! X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If I put make-up and a wig on, can I enter as a female


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> If I put make-up and a wig on, can I enter as a female


Why? X


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The VW Polo + 80kg (U90) seems a heavy event compared to the others? Any idea what sorta weight that will be and from what sorta height?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> The VW Polo + 80kg (U90) seems a heavy event compared to the others? Any idea what sorta weight that will be and from what sorta height?


Ewen/Griff?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ewen/Griff?


Lol they will just tell me to mtfu


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> Lol they will just tell me to mtfu


Hahaha yup!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm under 75kg but I can't lift 60kg over my head most I've done is 45 and that nearly made my eyeballs blow out...backwards!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I'm under 75kg but I can't lift 60kg over my head most I've done is 45 and that nearly made my eyeballs blow out...backwards!


It's 35Kg for the ladeeeeez

Get your name down !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's 35Kg for the ladeeeeez
> 
> Get your name down !


Oh..sorry, I think I read it wrong..I thought the first weight was the weight of the ladies and the next one was what they had to lift..bit confusing....not sure I have the neck to actually do one though, I'm not trained in strong woman stuff, I've only recently started doing it a bit more that just piddling...I don't think I'd be great..would go to support though, and if I thought I could do it mebbbe go in the next one...perhaps...durrr...I just went back and looked at the the weights for the ladies and apart from the car thing I could do all of those weights..but only if I could wear my bumble bee suit and purple pom poms! lol

edited to say I just saw the farmers walk thing..I have really small hands aswell and the 20kg weights slip out of my fingers, so I dunno how I would hold onto a 40kg weight..in each hand? oh boy...getting harder by the min...I can't do all the weights...fibber me!! I missed the "each hand" words..sorry..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> The VW Polo + 80kg (U90) seems a heavy event compared to the others? Any idea what sorta weight that will be and from what sorta height?





RXQueenie said:


> Ewen/Griff?


It will weigh the same for everyone trying to lift it so stfu and man up!

No such thing as too heavy, only not strong enough.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It does seem out of place though compared to the other light events.

What's a VW Polo back end - 220Kg + 80Kg. So 300Kg deadlift in a novice girls-weight charity event.

Can't see anyone even pulling one rep on that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so who is doing this then ?

ill come watch and cheer/shout at you


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy and Wardy are doing it I think


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Wardy and Wardy are doing it I think


ok so big wardy little wardy what about ginger bollocked wardy and queenie ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> ok so big wardy little wardy what about ginger bollocked wardy and queenie ?


Yep, all of them. How many do we need for a team (or should it be A-Team)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> It does seem out of place though compared to the other light events.
> 
> What's a VW Polo back end - 220Kg + 80Kg. So 300Kg deadlift in a novice girls-weight charity event.
> 
> Can't see anyone even pulling one rep on that


Car deadlifts are way easier than regular deadlifts


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Car deadlifts are way easier than regular deadlifts


See that's what I thought, then I saw Ewen's latest comp and hardly any of them could lift it (except Ewen. He's so big and strong :wub: )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> See that's what I thought, then I saw Ewen's latest comp and hardly any of them could lift it (except Ewen. He's so big and strong :wub: )


depends how many fat kids they put inside it :lol:

side handle dl is far easier and the car frame normally pops at a certain lever point unless its fcuking heavy


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

As stated, I will not be taking part in this comp x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> As stated, I will not be taking part in this comp x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Not long until this comp!

Flubs... Still coming??

Anyone else local? Xx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I might pop down and offer some support


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> I might pop down and offer some support


Yeah Tass! Do it xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i might be tempted .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i might be tempted .


Come to mine and we could go in one motor


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Scrap that. It's prob quicker for you to go there ....doh...my geography is sh1te


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You two can't coordinate sh1t!! Lol xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> You two can't coordinate sh1t!! Lol xx


They can coordinate a burger hand to mouth motion - that's about it!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> They can coordinate a burger hand to mouth motion - that's about it!!


Oi ! I'm on 1200 cals per day I'll have you know !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2 burgers a day?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Oi ! I'm on 1200 cals per day I'll have you know !


That's girl calories - I'm on 1900 lol xx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All or nothing for me

Do you know anyone lifting Sunday Queenie ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> All or nothing for me
> 
> Do you know anyone lifting Sunday Queenie ?


Yup a couple of lads from my gym...

Also not sure if miss flubs entered xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so what happend ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't go


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nor me .

im starting to think this was just a ploy for a sausage fest ....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I didn't go. Had my pay fvcked up on Friday so had no petrol to get there. Seen the pics though. Looked like a good event. Lots of interest and the gym want to plan another comp next year.

You think they organised it for a sausage fest? How bizarre! As far as i know, lots of women Entered too, so the organisers were out of luck lol x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hows training queenie?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> hows training queenie?


Going very well thank u  body is headed in the right direction  x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Going very well thank u  body is headed in the right direction  x


Thats good, presume u wont be hstarting another journal? lol>


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats good, presume u wont be hstarting another journal? lol>


I did think about it but no point. Some of the advice is priceless but the rubbish outweighs that which is a shame. I'm still training and dieting properly and from next week it'll be logged in a handy little book lol x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I did think about it but no point. Some of the advice is priceless but the rubbish outweighs that which is a shame. I'm still training and dieting properly and from next week it'll be logged in a handy little book lol x


lol start 2 journals - spam and rows in one and training in the other  u still doing the BB style training, how u finding it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

actually name it 'Spam and Rows'


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> lol start 2 journals - spam and rows in one and training in the other  u still doing the BB style training, how u finding it?


Yeah really enjoying it! Gotta get back to squatting though lol... I miss them x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> actually name it 'Spam and Rows'


Lol good plan x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah really enjoying it! Gotta get back to squatting though lol... I miss them x


BBers can squat too lol  u cant beat a squatters booty :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> BBers can squat too lol  u cant beat a squatters booty :lol:


They're only out of my routine until my back is 100% right again x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> They're only out of my routine until my back is 100% right again x


furry muff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

`squat on a sausage` that could be the serious journal name :lol:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is very light even for a beginners strongman comp


----------

